# hello!



## threeyevision (Apr 14, 2012)

my name is nick i live in florida! im 21 5'10" 150 lb i have been working out/body building regularly for about 3 years now. hoping ill be able to up my game in the gym from what i can learn on here thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2012)

threeyevision, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!  Alot of knowledgeable people on here to help with your questions !


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 15, 2012)

yo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## haussanator (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

You have been working out/bodybuilding for 3 years, and you are 5'10" 150 pounds? wtf?


----------



## colochine (Apr 17, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> You have been working out/bodybuilding for 3 years, and you are 5'10" 150 pounds? wtf?



Hey asshole not everyone has access to the amount of gear you pump into yourself.


----------



## colochine (Apr 17, 2012)

Besides maybe the OP has a wasting disease like saney...


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome bro. You will find a lot of good info here. Some discrimination and some motivation, but take what you want and let the rest roll off.
I might suggest check the nutrition and supplement forum.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome bro!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 18, 2012)

colochine said:


> Hey asshole not everyone has access to the amount of gear you pump into yourself.



You dont need gear to get above 150lbs @ 5'11"....you know something is seriously fucked up when your a buck 50 @ 5'11" with 3 years of training..


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------

